# Perhaps off topic but looking for a Rake



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Not just any rake mind you, but one made by Gardex. Its a typical lawn / cultivator rake but its tines are made of 3/32" diam round tempered steel wire instead of the typical flat tines. I hate the plastic rakes with a passion, and not overly fond of the flat steel tinned rakes either. Guess its because I got spoiled with the round tine Gardex rake I used to have until it got destroyed by an irrate youngin when tasked to do a small job one day. The place I bought it from when I got it is no longer in business and I have hunted all over for one ever since. I called the company and they tell me any True Value or ACE hardware store in my area handles them, but the stores when asked never seem to have heard of them or really do not carry that brand. The website for Gardex is:

http://www.gardexusa.com/commercial.asp


The rake I am after is the number 11022. Its about as fine a rake as you can get, if you can find one. I asked the companay to sell me one direct, and they agreed, but I would have to buy a case of 24!

If you go to their webiste, check out their so called "Leaf Scoops" pretty nifty idea, and I am sure you couold probably cobble these together from some old plastic trash can lids and a pair or snips.

Any leads on a Gardex commercial 22 tine rake is appreciated.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chipmaker
Maybe you could sell off the other 23 or 22 if you keep 2 for yourself. Put out some feelers here. How much would they be? Can you post a picture?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

chip have you tried going to truevalue.com or ace.com and ask if they can special deliver one to your local ace or True value?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Best of luck to you in finding one. I just spent 20 minutes searching the web through a lot of on line stores and hardware outlets with no luck. Get out your phone book and look under landscaper supplies or hardware stores and start calling. It's the only suggestion I can come up with.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to order the rake.

Gardex Rake 

Hope this helps

Adam


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*There is a "Rake God" afterall*

Well after a nice talk with the head honcho at Gardex the other day he told me it would be hard to send out just one or two rakes as they deal strictly in wholesale and volume.......but there was a companay not too far from me that had placed an order for 60 rakes and it was in the process of getting filled, and he wanted to know if I would be able to go to this place and pick up my rakes if he included them in this companies shipment. I said sure. This is the exact company I asked regrading a rake and they basically shooed me out the door as I was not a professional landscaper or greens keeper. Seems they only sell to country clubs and municipalities etc. So this morning I went and picked up my 2 brand new Gardex rakes. I only asked for one, but he sent me two at no cost. I thanked the fellow at the wholesale only place and told him he could have made a few bucks instead of just being a non paid middle man as it turned out. He replied, He does not know whyt they have that policy and agrees its not the best. If you do not have a state tax number they dopn't sell to you period! Well they still did not sell to me when you get right down to it but why do companies refuse to sell to John Q Public such as this. I can understand GArdex, not wanting to be shipping a 1000 rakes a day to a 1000 different addresses but a local concern and a cash deal just don;t make sense. Even W.W. Grainger will ring up a cash sale on any exisiting account, collect the money and tax and send you on your satisfied way. So now I am one heck of a happy camper. I swear by these rakes. They are a bit on the heavier side than the average rake you can buy in garden and home builder supply stores, but it works so good. They are stiff enough to support debri without bending the tines back if you use them as a scoop. Great for raking stalls and wet leaves and pine straw and wood chips, and the darn tines don't get all bent out of shape.

Suggested retail price is $14.99. Gardex still says ACE and True Value handle Gardex products but evidently they do not stock this rake but they can get it as the ACE and True Value warehouse stocks it. The stock number for ACE is 7061237 and its stocked, and should be available if the clerk wants to take the time and order it. Thats what seems to be the problem. The lazy clerks don;t want to take time to do their job. Its not like your asking them to order a case and only buy one of them and then they have to mark and stock the rest of the case. They can get one rake from the distribution center delivered usually within 24 to 48 hours with the rest of their usual deliveries.

Gardex number is 11022. Trust me, if you don't mind just a bit more weight, and a good feel and a great rake give this rake a try.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Another crisis solved! We can all rest a little easier now that the unattainable rake mystery is solved. :starwars: $15 sounds very reasonnable, of course free is always better. I'll have to look for one to see what it feels like.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

right around now.. i'd be happy just to see grass....:globesnow 


glad you found it Chip.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm glad it turned out so good for you Chip!! And to get 'em free too!!:thumbsup: Good fortune has been bestowed upon you!


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

simple john after I finally got my JDL120 to start and run I rode it around the yard for an hour cutting and mulching up dead leaves and twigs from the many trees we have here _- I never thought I would be cutting and mow/mulching in my yard in lower ill. in the end of february-- it is supposed to be 62 degrees today


----------

